# How to make a hamster cage more interesting?



## MillieT (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey so I'm going to get a hamster sometime this week and they're getting a 100 x 54 x 45cm cage. I have the usual houses and tunnels but i'd like some creative ideas my new hammy will love. So far I've come up with : 

Tunnels which go underground
A wooden perch
Multiple levels
Sand bath
Any suggestions to add to the list will be gladly appreciated.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its a long time since Ive had a hamster . Your ideas sound good . Its quiet in this section so Im just bumping this up .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

'Puzzles' - hamsters are smarter than many think, I've added some links to some videos to make puzzle toys for hamsters:









I know this person has done other puzzles but I can't find those videos right now, hope this helps.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Which species of hamster are we talking about? There are 5 different species (although one is very rare in the UK) and one hybrid commonly found as pets in the UK. While some of them do have similar needs to others, it's best to target care to the species in question. I do very different cage setups for Syrian hamsters compared to Chinese hamsters compared to dwarf species, so advising as to a general "hamster" could mean I'm giving incorrect or even dangerous advice.


----------



## MillieT (Oct 31, 2018)

Torin. said:


> Which species of hamster are we talking about? There are 5 different species (although one is very rare in the UK) and one hybrid commonly found as pets in the UK. While some of them do have similar needs to others, it's best to target care to the species in question. I do very different cage setups for Syrian hamsters compared to Chinese hamsters compared to dwarf species, so advising as to a general "hamster" could mean I'm giving incorrect or even dangerous advice.


A syrian


----------

